# feeling uncomfortable cursing?



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Do you feel uncomfortable cursing?

I don't know why but I do. Probably it has to do with the way I was raised or maybe it is related to anxiety? I remember in high school how my classmates made a big deal out of me using a cuss word once.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't at all. I think I curse to much.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I rarely curse, so when I do, it's foreign to my own ears let alone people who know me.
Cursing sometimes is an asset when trying to make a point with a bonehead.
But also, cursing can be theraputical. 
When I fell down some stairs recently, I swore like a sailor, and it helped to relieve the pain and associated trauma. 
I had a huge bruise on my shin for 2 weeks.


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

Nay. I'm a seasoned pro, been perfecting my delivery of such words since i was a tiny tot. 

I probably sound really trashy talking like that though. Oh well.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

**** no. I curse too much. Especially at work.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I feel uncomfortable. I dont think it is an anxiety thing. I think it is your parents who instill a reluctance to swear.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

no


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Only among people I don't know well. Among friends or family, I like to use foul language.


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

I use to when I was younger, but now I don't really care, I cuss when I feel like it, it comes natually now lol.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

I rarely curse. It is a sign of limited vocabulary and I don't wish to make that impression. Only in extreme situations or when it is necessary to make a point is it warranted.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

pita said:


> Only among people I don't know well. Among friends or family, I like to use foul language.


 Same here, but I try not to swear in front of my mother.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I feel fine swearing every now and then around people who do it as well. I feel uncomfortable doing it around my parents though.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

Around people I don't know very well, yes. But for the most part, no. I probably do it too much.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Depends on who I'm with.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I feel very comfortable using as many ****ing profanities as ****ing possible. I have a particular fondness for words that if used in public could incite a riot. Those who communicate with me privately know that I'll say most anything. On SAS I'm so prim & proper, by rules, not by choice.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I do sometimes feel uncomfortable using profanity around others because I’m afraid I might offend them. I know I shouldn’t care whether I offend people, but unfortunately I do. I cuss so much in my private life, though, that it’s hard to keep from letting words slip out.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I hate cursing and always (well if I know/am comfortable with the person) tell people to stop. Get really scared when someone uses them when angry. When I and not too often curse myself I get laughed at :teeth


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Nope cuss words is all I speak.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't like cursing - it feels like abuse to me. I also find it's mostly done for shock value and I think it makes the person appear trashy. I can ignore the occasional curse word but I hate movies where it seems as if they can't utter more than two sentences without curse words. Anyone can curse,it takes more effort to formulate your thoughts in an intelligent manner.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I absolutely hate it... more than anything... in other people (like with myself) it makes me really uncomfortable and when I get frustrated or freaked out enough to do it - then it is MAJOR serious. I hate it when I do it and afterward even though the few times it has happened it has been a bit of a release... just wish I could find a better way, even in those circumstances, to release those feelings. I feel like such a hypocrite when I slip up and curse since I find it so unattractive in others.


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm going to respectfully disagree that cursing in itself is a sign of limited vocabulary. I agree it can come across trashy, but that's about the person not the words. An inconsiderate person is trashy anyway, if they can't control themselves and understand what's inappropriate then that's their problem not the words. 

They are just words. Being afraid or uncomfortable with a word is limiting. A lot of people limit themselves, whichever words they choose. It doesn't take any more or less effort to use one word over another.

I'm not trying to sway anybody with that, i understand some people are just uncomfortable speaking certain ways. That's fine with me.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Cursing well is an art form unto itself.


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't like it myself. I always feel so silly afterwords. :\ So if I do feel like cussing, I'll edit it out or change it slightly. (F'in, frickin etc.) 

It's funny because my mom cussed like a sailor throughout my life. Us kids weren't allowed to, but wooo dang, she'd just let them fly!


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't think there is anything wrong with cursing and I don't think any less of a person who does curse once in a while (especially if they do it in a joking manner i.e. "that **** was hilarious" as opposed to someone angry "you [email protected]^"). 

I read how swearing actually helps control emotions better than not swearing. So nothing wrong with it. 

I thought anxiety may play a role in being uncomfortable with swearing because anxious people are usually sensitive and cussing is harsh. Therefore these don't go well together.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't swear, simply because I don't like to express things in strong ways. Makes me feel like I'm off balance and vulnerable. I want to appear to be calm even if I'm not.


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

F---, no!!! I do try to use restraint and discretion in using vulgarities though.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

**** ***** ****ing ******** **** *****kitten *** ***** *** sausage***** **** ****er ******!

I swear far too much; it's a bad habit.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I have no problem swearing in the presence of people I'm comfortable with.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, I feel uncomfortable. I don't want to look like an @$$.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't swear.

My classmates back in school were pretty fascinated by it. They couldn't understand why I didn't.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

If any of yee feel a wee bit uncomfortable swearing, but would like to perfect this fine art, then come to Dublin. every second word is a swear-word.

Lessons aren't cheap, but ya'd pick it up on the streets like!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

or in the pub over a few Guinness?


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Nah, I pretty much feel at home.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

I'll probably end up thinking your soft if you don't drop the odd f bomb in your sentences. It can also make a funny story funnier. Stand-up comedians use it to hype up their punch lines.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

**** no!

Sorry, no I don't feel at all uncomfortable swearing, quite the opposite in fact, swearing is a great catharsis which my life gives me cause to excercise regularly.


----------



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah...I never have and never will. It also makes me uncomfortable/nervous when people do.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm fine w/it, but i definately think doing it constantly is immature.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I can't do it comfortably or have it come out seeming natural. The only time I'll swear around people I don't know well is if I make a mistake, but then I feel weird afterward. My dad wouldn't tolerate cursing from me. He'd slap me and yell at me for it, although he did it frequently enough himself and my sister swore pretty frequently from about age 12 on and he never did anything to her.

When other people do it, it can make me feel pretty uncomfortable. It depends, though.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I see language as a tool to be used. Some words hold more meaning if they are not overused. People who know me, know that when I say ****, I really mean it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I only swear in writing. I'd have to be very, very angry to actually use those words.

I prefer to talk without swearing since it's unnecessary and means I can use less words and therefore, talk less. :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

carambola said:


> I can't do it comfortably or have it come out seeming natural. The only time I'll swear around people I don't know well is if I make a mistake, but then I feel weird afterward.


Yeah, same here. It doesn't suit me at all, and I don't particularly like doing it.

I prefer to use silly words to express anger/disdain, such as poo.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^ Yeah, I much prefer saying "crumbs" and calling people bumheads. :b


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I swear when I'm with my friends but otherwise it's a matter of respect. Let's say I'm with my grandma, for example. I'm not gonna say "****" every 3rd word, ya know?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not at all I curse all the ****ing time! :mum


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Because I rarely cursed, when I do, I feel qulity afterwards. And I'm like oh sorry, i'm not usually like that. I swear mostly when I am in a bad mood


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Lisa said:


> I feel uncomfortable. I dont think it is an anxiety thing. I think it is your parents who instill a reluctance to swear.


You don't think its a moral thing then, that you are not doing your best, not that you have done such a bad thing though either?

I think its moral as parents can curse and their children may not like it.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

People who curse that normally don't, communicate in a quick way that they are very very stressed or hurt without having to say that. It communicates that they need help or attention now - medical help or be left alone, or advice, or support etc. Yet, those that rant with it or do it alot I dislike that because they are draining on my attention. It hurts and jars my feelings so I truly dislike the behavior of those that do it alot as it is not polite or caring to others feelings. I feel offbalance from hearing it done in an easy way. Basically my instinct is to want to avoid the person and turn them off of my radar and not take them seriously over anything. It has the opposite effect. Drama queens and psychic vampires.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

I've been forcing myself to curse more lately to 1. come across as more confident and 2. to get myself used to not caring what other people think and so that I can say what I want.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Depends on the company. I try not to curse too much though, it can be a bit tasteless. But it can also be creative.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It's pretty low on the list of worries. I swear a lot if i'm with sailors and i don't(usually) if i'm with refined people. Overall, i try not to offend anyone.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Depends on the situation. At work or with people I don't know, or people I know but aren't close friends with I won't swear at all mostly and I'm quite polite.

Alone if I'm irritated I might a bit.

With friends in a bar I might a bit more, but I'm never really foul mouthed and swear so much all night or anything like that even then.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, I do not feel comfortable cursing because I never developed the habit. What makes me uncomfortable is that people assume *not cursing = naivity*

How is it that not swearing makes one less of an adult ?

Just because I don't refer to women's privates by the name of a feline mammal, it doesn't mean that I do not know what the female reproductive organ looks like.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I'm comfortable mumbling curse words to myself. Not so much out loud, but only because I don't have many people to talk to. I'm sure I'd try it out a bit more if I had more people to talk to.
I think it's healthy. Sure it's crude, but my brain is usually too slow to come up with anything more elegant. I don't want my frustrations stifled by my underdeveloped language skills.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

VIncymon said:


> Yes, I do not feel comfortable cursing because I never developed the habit. What makes me uncomfortable is that people assume *not cursing = naivity*
> 
> How is it that not swearing makes one less of an adult ?
> 
> Just because I don't refer to women's privates by the name of a feline mammal, it doesn't mean that I do not know what the female reproductive organ looks like.


I never associated it with being an adult either. The opposite in fact. Someone calm who stops speaking and collects themselves is more adult.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I swear probably a lot i don't even realize it there just words afterall...


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

Only around certain family members. Otherwise when I'm playing a game online I'll curse a little and it doesn't feel bad at all.


----------



## Wrathchild824 (Apr 22, 2010)

I cuss a lot, too, but I generally don't do it in front of any close family (which is ironic since they all know I cuss a lot) or authority figures. Whenever I'm by myself or with a friend, though, I could make a sailor pee his pants.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Other; depends on the company really, while I'm perfectly comfortable with swearing, I don't swaer around people/situations where it would be deemed inappropriate.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I do not feel comfortable swearing in general, but do in front of my friend or alone. 

I also do not care sometimes when out in public. This happened today. I went for a short walk to help alleviate my mood, but became enraged when things got caught in a place in my jeans I could not adjust in public, making every step excruciating. I walked along emitting several profanities and thought I was going to lose it and start kicking something. I made it back just before that happened and let loose in private.


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

I often come out with some bad language if I feel upset.


----------



## OuttaMyMind (Apr 24, 2010)

Not usually but it really depends on who I am with. Like, sometimes I begin to curse but change the word.


----------



## homer (Nov 23, 2008)

It makes me uncomfortable when others curse, if done excessively. I feel like I'm in middle school again. I'm not sure why some people associate cursing with adults as I associate it with 12 year olds.

I don't curse often, but I'm comfortable with it. I like to use it when it is funny or expressive and sometimes when frustrated or pissed off.

So ****ing knock it off with the cursing.


----------

